

List of emerging technologies - iyn

List: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Emerging_technologies<p>Previous HN thread (421 days ago): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7367258<p>Wikipedia page for 31&#x2F;03&#x2F;2014 (399 days ago): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;w&#x2F;index.php?title=Emerging_technologies&amp;oldid=602086487<p>Diff: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;w&#x2F;index.php?title=Emerging_technologies&amp;diff=655315757&amp;oldid=602086487<p>This is a text post because it seems that HN doesn&#x27;t like this repost. It was a very interesting read for me and I like sharing interesting things.
======
iyn
This is clickable link for the lazy, since I can't create links in text field:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerging_technologies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerging_technologies)

